# One piece oil pan gasket reviews



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I found were my leak is coming from. The rear of he oil pan. Has anyone use the one piece oil pan gasket from performance enginering. Is it worh the $50. Is it alot easyer to instal than dealing with the four seperate pieces. Do you still need silicone or does it seal up nice. Going to change it on monday so want some feedback before i order it. Thanks


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

See this post. Maybe Ben66 can help.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/66-gto-tri-power-small-oil-pan-leak-81609/


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

I have one on my 455. Appears to be a good product but i have a leak at the rear of the pan right now too. I will not knock the gasket as i 'think' it might be my rear main but its so hard to tell. I dont see any oil residue between the crank and main cap when i peer up there with a flashlight after blasting it clean with brake cleaner so it might be this gasket it might not. I definetly still have a leak there and the whole reason i changed it was the same thing you are facing. Also my pan is an original from a 400 and its been on 3 different blocks now. Could be warped a bit I suppose. 

Anything is better than the junk rubber seal the Fel-Pro engine kits give you. And BOPs is reusable. I say go for it.

Not sure what chassis you have but i managed to drop the pan in my '66 and feed the gasket carefully under the rotating assembly and seal it back up too. Wade @ BOP suggests using no RTV on it.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

They are well worth it.


----------

